# Whistle Company Canada



## Canadacan (Apr 27, 2018)

Well today I added an ACL that I seen online 4 years ago, never thought I'd have the chance at one! I believe this is the first ACL from Whistle and figure it's from about 1936-38.
Interesting thing that it's marked Whistle co. of Eastern Canada Limited. 







I love this line up showing the transition.



And here is the whole group including the green Vess Dry and the 28oz marked Vess Jones on the base
 


A solo shot of the 28oz from last year and a solo of the 6.5oz 



Here is a Cool add from 1922...I'll have to see what other Canadian Whistle adds I have but I think this was it.

Whistle soda-  The Winnipeg Tribune, 31 Jul 1922, Mon


This is my Whistle crate from Cross & co. Vancouver BC


And one of several rare crowns that I recently picked up.


I love this Photo from Cross and co. featuring the Whistle soap box derby car!  ..circa 1930's


And I can't forget my 1920's Whistle sign!....sorry about the Hires sneaking in there


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 27, 2018)

That's some great stuff Canadacan! I have a couple Whistle bottles from the USA. Thanx for showin those beauties! I think new member 'Bottle-Bud' has a good collection of Whistle & Vess bottles also.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 27, 2018)

I love it!  I've never seen that one before.  I rarely see Whistle ACLs at all but I definitely did not know that one existed.  I really like the shade of blue, it's an unusual colour for an ACL.  And at that age it's got to be one of Canada's earliest ACL bottles.


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 28, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> I love it!  I've never seen that one before.  I rarely see Whistle ACLs at all but I definitely did not know that one existed.  I really like the shade of blue, it's an unusual colour for an ACL.  And at that age it's got to be one of Canada's earliest ACL bottles.



@iggworf..thank you!... CC yes it's a pretty neat ACL!,  the color of the blue is a little bit semitransparent so when there is light coming from behind it shows lighter blue and just up on my shelf it looks darker. There is no white behind it like the other ACL. Hey just thought I'd mention this both ACL's are 11oz... there are 10oz in the same blue and white design but the have the slogan "Satisfying Whistle" vs the 11oz with the "Guaranteed Refreshing".


----------



## bottle-bud (Apr 28, 2018)

Totally Cool Whistle! I have never seen that acl before. Love the blend of orange and light blue. I never seen an 11 oz capacity soda before, wondering if this size was for the Canadian market only?


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 29, 2018)

bottle-bud said:


> Totally Cool Whistle! I have never seen that acl before. Love the blend of orange and light blue. I never seen an 11 oz capacity soda before, wondering if this size was for the Canadian market only?



Thank you!.... I'm beginning to think that 11oz size was a Canadian thing as we have several brands that came in that size, a few for example,...Wynola, Wishing Well, Kist, and Suncrest are the main ones I can think of. 

That label is interesting because it is similar to some US labels, the Canadian one has no 'whistling lady' and it has that lattice pattern in the corners. I found some examples online and I believe they are 10oz.

For lack of a better description I'll call this the Vess style bottle. It's hard to see but the whistling lady is there, I don't know the years for these bottles either. 



Now this bottle is from L H DUNBAR BOTTLING CO LEHIGHTON PA ....there were no full bottle photos but it has a good shot of the label, and it's in the Vess style.



This is the same label as the other two but the bottle style is the same as the Canadian one.


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 29, 2018)

So I was asked today if this new bottle of mine was a Canadian only thing, and I actually do not know. I have also seen similar labels in paper in the past but never saved any photos.
This is the only USA ACL I've run across so far that is similar.

Here is a side by side... Can. vs US label.



In my search for more bottles I did run across this Vess-Whistle -Billion Bubble Beverages bottle, I'm pretty sure I could make out 1 pint 8oz on the heel. 
The label seems to be of an older vintage, maybe early 30's.


----------



## bottle-bud (Apr 30, 2018)

*Whistle Label*

It is very interesting to me to see the different versions of Whistle.  Here's an early example of a label for Orange Whistle that shows the whistle girl clearly. This label would date from about 1916 or so to 1919. I believe in 1921 the name of the company was changed from the Orange Whistle Co. to The Whistle Co. I do not own this label. I probably snipped it off the internet a while back.


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 30, 2018)

Nice!...love seeing that label ... I was aware of it because of these early newsprint advertisements I gathered during some research. Here are some of those, plus a few photos...I'm not sure if you have seen these?

Whistle-1916-Lexington Kentucky




Whistle 1917 St. Louis*[SUB][/SUB]*​

This is one of the best photos out there hands down!

Washington, D.C., 1921. “Whistle car.” A truck filled with Whistle, the “beverage wrapped in bottles.” National Photo Company glass negative. 


1925 Whistle...Washington DC 



Whistle 1924- Lorain Whistle bottling Co.


I thought this was also pretty cool!....see the Priof top on that bottle! 
1926 illinois glass catalog-Priof -Whistle


----------



## bottle-bud (Apr 30, 2018)

I have seen some of those ads and the pics online. I have not seen the special patent design page. I have a textured bottle like the one shown but not with that top. Here is a Whistle advertisement I have had in my collection for a long time. Made of celluloid (plastic of some sort)


----------



## RCO (Apr 30, 2018)

haven't seen that version of a whistle acl bottle before either , but I don't have any whistle bottles and haven't found any in the wild before either , 

which is odd as you'd think they'd be fairly common to find , even if they weren't bottled locally , think a tourist would of brought one here and left it in the lake or something


----------



## Canadacan (May 1, 2018)

bottle-bud said:


> I have seen some of those ads and the pics online. I have not seen the special patent design page. I have a textured bottle like the one shown but not with that top. Here is a Whistle advertisement I have had in my collection for a long time. Made of celluloid (plastic of some sort)



Great sign!....nice condition too, seen a few online that are pretty beat up with cracks and chips.

This bottle is closely related to the Whistle brand in Vancouver BC as is came from the same bottler stamped on the side of my Whistle crate (Cross & Co.) The bottle was made by Illinois glass for Cross & Co., I always wondered why they chose a US supplier but I guess the proximity had to do with it being on the west coast. 

 Illinois-Pacific Glass Corp., Los Angeles and San Francisco (1926-1930)....note it has the 'Priof' top.... it's the only (made for Canadian market) Priof that I have. Incidentally my Art Deco Whistle dated 1928 was from the same glass company.


----------



## Canadacan (May 1, 2018)

RCO said:


> haven't seen that version of a whistle acl bottle before either , but I don't have any whistle bottles and haven't found any in the wild before either ,
> 
> which is odd as you'd think they'd be fairly common to find , even if they weren't bottled locally , think a tourist would of brought one here and left it in the lake or something



Sooner or later I would think you'd find an Art Deco style or at least one of the straight sides.


----------



## waynera (Feb 8, 2021)

Canadacan said:


> Well today I added an ACL that I seen online 4 years ago, never thought I'd have the chance at one! I believe this is the first ACL from Whistle and figure it's from about 1936-38.
> Interesting thing that it's marked Whistle co. of Eastern Canada Limited.
> 
> View attachment 182715
> ...


Have you ever seen a full size May West curvy sided Whistle bottle?  I have the 28 oz qt and smaller 6 1/2 oz ...but nothing inbetween like a 10, 11 or 12 oz


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 10, 2021)

waynera said:


> Have you ever seen a full size May West curvy sided Whistle bottle?  I have the 28 oz qt and smaller 6 1/2 oz ...but nothing inbetween like a 10, 11 or 12 oz


No just the quart, and the 6.5oz


----------

